# Sliding miter saw



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

We've had this Makita LS1219L miter saw in the shop for a few months now. It has done very well. Started right off with the factory blade that was impressive (most factory supplied blades are not so good!) Cut quality excellent. A myriad of adjustments that you can use to tweak it with. It holds its settings very nicely. It is a 12" saw with plenty of sliding travel. Build quality is excellent. It is in a production shop so used by many different employees.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice looking saw!*

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/LS1219L


----------

